# Found pigeon, can't identify



## LeanneC (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello! I have a two part question. My parents found a pigeon and my husband was able to catch it. It's been hanging around and my mom said she thinks he's having trouble flying.

Anyway, we can't identify either the type of pigeon, nor the tags. The tags read "MFCF" (plus numbers) and we can't find an organization with those initials.

Next, we can't figure out what kind it is. It's a brown/red with an iridescent neck and white tail feathers. Looks just like a crested helmet in shape, but with different coloring (all brown head). 

If anyone could help with either of these, that would be great. TIA!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, the reason it's having trouble flying is because it is a show pigeon. I believe it's a Capuchin pigeon. Hope that helped.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It doesn't quite look like a Capuchine to me but it's definitely a fancy pigeon. Are MFCF the only letters on the band? It might be someone's custom band. Whereabouts are you located--city and state?


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Birdmom4ever said:


> It doesn't quite look like a Capuchine to me but it's definitely a fancy pigeon.


I'm not to sharp with fancies, So I'm probably wrong


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it does look sorta capuchinish, looks a bit like the flights, or a high flyer type.. must be some kind of breed since it is banded. do you think you can secure the pigeon? where is your location?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a Domestic Flight (also called NY Flights). It's the flying variety, and has almost no homing ability. Very easy for them to get lost. Sounds like this guy got chased by a hawk and probably hit, thus the injury causing troubles with flying.

Lemme go look up the band.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't find that band either  Nowhere in the world list.


----------



## LeanneC (Jul 20, 2010)

We have secured him and they've been taking care of him. We've been checking craigslist for lost ads but nothing is showing up. We're in northern california, how far could he have flown? No other letters on the bands, just numbers. Can't find many pictures online of the domestic flights, but did find a couple that look like him (the ones that aren't B&W, anyway), his legs are a bit longer, though.... we don't even know that it is a boy, how do you sex them?

Thanks for the replies, everyone! You've helped a lot!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*fancy*

It looks very much like one of my Sebian high flyers, it is hard to tell with the shadows. If there is only the crest and no feathers down the back of the neck I would be 98% certian. >Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LeanneC said:


> We have secured him and they've been taking care of him. We've been checking craigslist for lost ads but nothing is showing up. We're in northern california, how far could he have flown? No other letters on the bands, just numbers. Can't find many pictures online of the domestic flights, but did find a couple that look like him (the ones that aren't B&W, anyway), his legs are a bit longer, though.... we don't even know that it is a boy, how do you sex them?
> 
> Thanks for the replies, everyone! You've helped a lot!


No telling how far he's come, but chances are, his home is probably local. Sounds like the band he's wearing is a personal band, since usually club/organization bands have the year they were born as well. I used to have both crested and plain-headed flights, some blacks, and some reds like this one.

http://flyingflight.8k.com/campione.htm

Here is what the show (fancy) version of the breed looks like:
Show flights


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have a look at this old thread on 911 Pigeon Alert. You can try calling Rich Bailin to see if he can help locate the owner of the bird:

MFCF

His phone # is in the post.

EDIT: Actually I think Rich is a member here .. rbflight. I'll ask him to check this thread.

Terry


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*found pigeon*

*That is a NY Flying Flight with our club band The MFCF is a futurity band which was banded for a special show.

If you can get me the band number I can find the owner. 

If anyone needs to e mail me please do at [email protected] or call me at 917-578-2031

where was this bird found....in what state?

thanks for posting this lost bird

Best regards,

Rich Bailin
1st Vice President of the Mid Island Flight Club*[/B]


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a great result finding Rich on here.
Look forward to hearing the bird can be re-united with it's owner.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rbflight said:


> *where was this bird found....in what state?
> 
> thanks for posting this lost bird
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, Rich. I believe this bird was found in Northern California. I'll try to get the finder/poster back on with more info.

Terry


----------



## dmax11 (Jul 23, 2010)

hello, i'm LeanneC's brother and have already contacted Rich about the bird. 

he informed me that its an older bird and was probably brought out to our area by a fancier.

unless someone can come forward claiming to own the bird our parents are the ones who found it and are taking care of it and would love to keep it. 

as Leanne never posted the full numbers off his/her band i will do so in case someone is looking for him or her

133 MFCF 06 

we are in the east bay, SF bay area California


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*It's Your Bird Now ..*

Thanks so much for your post dmax11 and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Looks like this bird now belongs to your family. We all thank you so much for caring for the bird and for looking for the owner. 

If you/your family are wanting to keep this bird, then that's great. If not, we can assist in finding a home for it. 

Regardless of the outcome, we appreciate all your efforts on behalf of this bird.

Please let us know how you would like to proceed.

Terry


----------



## dmax11 (Jul 23, 2010)

well as i said already, they intend to keep it unless someone comes forward looking for it, we've already checked locally via craigslist and local news papers and found nobody looking for a lost pigeon. 

they currently are keeping it in a decent sized rabbit cage for now until we can put together something more sizable for him/her.

what size atrium is typically needed for one of these birds and are there any special things to know about feeding etc. they've been feeding him/her normal bird feed and he/she eats it and drinks water but does show a preference to the sunflower seeds for some reason 

also is there a way to tell sex (without vent probing) 

i know quite a bit about reptiles personally and keep two bearded dragons and an iguana so i know that's a sure fire way but is difficult and potentially dangerous any other ways of telling?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Other than DNA testing there's no easy way to determine gender. Behavior is the best indicator and that can be tricky with just one bird. Pigeons are happiest in the company of other pigeons but some single pigeons do become devoted pets. 

Feed: a good pigeon mix is best and should contain 12-17% protein. You can buy it at feed stores. If there's no feed store near your parents' home they can buy Kaytee Dove Mix from Petco. Safflower seed (also available at pet stores) makes a good treat. Pigeons also need grit and that made specifically for pigeons is best but if you can't find that, calcium grit sold for cage birds at pet stores will suffice for now.

Your parents should get a book on pigeon care. The Barron's pet series has a good one and you can get it from Amazon.com or at some pet and feed stores. It will answer their questions about housing, feed and basic care. http://www.amazon.com/Pigeons-Compl...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279893778&sr=8-1

We're in south San Jose and that's probably kind of far for you but if you and your folks would like to visit I'd be happy to show you our dove and pigeon enclosures and give you some tips on pigeon care. 

-Cathy


----------

